# What is "Fogwa"?  (foie gras)



## Ducky Cary

I watch the food network all the time and the Iron Chef show uses this ingredient quite often. I'm not sure of the spelling. I think it's something like goat liver but I'm not sure.

TIA


----------



## GB

I believe you are thinking of foie gras (pronounced the way you spelled it). It is duck or goose liver.


----------



## jennyema

Foie Gras.  It's liver.  Considered somewhat of a delicacy.

French meaning "fatty liver" and it is produced by force-feeding ducks or geese to produce a grossly enlarged liver.

Controversial.  After I saw how it's made on "A Cook's Tour," I know I'll probably not eat it again.


----------



## Ducky Cary

Thanks very much for the quick response. I thought it was something like that.


----------



## GB

Not a problem, and welcome to the site


----------



## Ducky Cary

Thank you


----------



## Lugaru

Foie gras is also one of my friends favorite running jokes when it comes to cooking thanks to Iron chef.


----------



## Constance

I would like to taste it some day...but I'm afraid I might develope a taste for it, and it's a real artery clogger.


----------



## Piccolina

> After I saw how it's made on "A Cook's Tour," I know I'll probably not eat it again


 Good call, I saw that too (A Cook's Tour is the coolest food-travel show of all time! Lol, before I was married I had a crush on him )

Can't say as though the idea of Foie Gras really excites me, but I've tried it here and there at parties and pricier restaurants. I see the appeal but would rather eat goose meat, than the poor creature's engorged liver


----------



## marmalady

Call me mad - call me a plebian - I don't care!  I'd rather have some good old fried chicken livers than fois gras! Have had it several times, in several different ways - maybe the old palate just isn't sophisticated enough for it.


----------



## Constance

Fried chicken livers are hard to beat, Marm...as long as they aren't overcooked.


----------

